# Waymo is bringing its self-driving cars to map Los Angeles



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Just in time for AB5


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I can not wait to be outsourced so I don't have to do this driving any longer! PERFECT they need to come to phoenix!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

_"*The cars will be driven manually by human safety drivers. *Once Waymo has a detailed 3D map of the area, the company *may begin *to operate its vehicles in autonomous mode, though Waymo *has no plans to launch a passenger service in the city.* "_

LOL per usual, the headline is misleading. It's just another publicity stunt.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

They'd better watch out for all the homeless people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Just in time for AB5


The streets will change before they are through !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they've been "mapping" Mountain View by having the driver drive the SDC's around there for over 5 years and still no chance in hell of the SDC's coming to fruition

big deal


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

losiglow said:


> They'd better watch out for all the homeless people.


And the flat out nastys.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> _"*The cars will be driven manually by human safety drivers. *Once Waymo has a detailed 3D map of the area, the company *may begin *to operate its vehicles in autonomous mode, though Waymo *has no plans to launch a passenger service in the city.* "_
> 
> LOL per usual, the headline is misleading. It's just another publicity stunt.


Too funny!!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Maybe it's just me, being an Angeleno, but I would never start a self-driving car company in Los Angeles. I would go for a City like Las Vegas with a grid system. LA is just a nightmare


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> And the flat out nastys.


No kidding. I hope their SDC's have plastic covers on the seats.


----------

